# (WI) Rainmaker's Working Class Payday, MH/QAA black choc factor



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rainmaker’s Working Class Payday MH/QAA “Ransom”. The Big Handsome is 87 lbs of drive and talent. Black with chocolate factor, OFA hips good, PennHip .17 and .24, elbows normal, eyes normal, EIC/CNM/PRA/RD/OSD/Dilute and CMS clear. No CCL or skin/allergy issues. Excellent temperament with dogs and people. Big marking dog, his trainers feel he is definite AA material, I simply don’t do AA realistically where I live and I won’t leave my dogs on a truck full time. Ransom Jammed 5 of the 10 Derbies he ran, Qual Win as a 2 year old, went 6/7 to get his MH title. We’ll continue running Amateur as I can. 

Ransom is FC Merlyn x Working Class Zoe of Zanzibar, MH/QAA. He has multiple QAA siblings, derby points and some running AA. He sires big litters of good looking, driven pups. http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=81407

Stud fee $650. Ransom is a good “natural” breeder with negative brucellosis tests done on a regular basis and an experienced breeder/owner with marketable website for posting litters. Kim Pfister, www.rainmakerlabs.com, 715-865-6049, [email protected].


----------

